# Recipes!



## camhall1992 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey guys,

I'm in the middle of my ultimate bodybuilding cookbook i've made and acquired over 500 recipes so far and i just wondered what your favourite recipes were? so that i can maybe adapt and/or use them

Cam


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

2 weetabix, milk, 2 toast, cup of rosey.


----------



## camhall1992 (Apr 11, 2011)

If you give a reference i will ofcourse reference,

Thanks London


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

A big bag of acme bird seed.

beep beep,


----------



## camhall1992 (Apr 11, 2011)

, in the meal section of the cookbook i've got a chicken subsection, a beef subsection, fish and so on, so these fit in nicely


----------

